# Owners of Roland, Graphtec and GCC cutters-Please Read!



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Please help me decide which cutter would be best for my needs. I have had issues during high production with my USCutter Laserpoint 24, so I would like to upgrade to a better, more reliable machine. I have narrowed it down to 3 choices, Roland GX-24, Graphtec CE5000-60, or GCC Jaguar IV (USCutter Zencut Black). Judging by all the posts I have read these are all good machines. I'm looking for experienced feedback from owners of any of these cutters. The main thing I'm looking for is;

1. I need it to hook up to my Windows 7 laptop without usb communication problems. (no serial ports available)
2. Ease of use of included cutting software. I use Illustrator so I would like a simple easy to use cutting plug in program.
3. I would like a cutter that can make quick and precise cuts. I usually don't cut more then 18 inches, but sometimes cut complex designs.
4. Good tech support
I'm Leaning towards the Zencut Black because of price, so please talk me out of it if that's a bad idea. Any and all comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

i have the Graphtec 8000-60 and it is a great machine 
1 it has an option(extra) for a network cable instead of the usb I am using.
2 Easy software I am an adobe freak myself and it works with a pluggin on the graptec and does work good
3 I know the 5000 series do cut very good too it just not for the thikker( very thick) materials. otherwise it cuts great too. At least that was what my dealer told me when i was purchasing my fc8000-60
4 I am located in Europe so about the tech in US i can'say anything

good luck on your choice


----------



## diezelwear (Dec 25, 2009)

i come biased as i have never tried any othewr cutter. i have a GX-24 and am very happy with it. i have a brand new lap top with 64 bit windows 7 and am able to run my cutter from it no problem, once i downloaded the right driver. i cut right from corel x4 with a plug in. i have been getting more and more complex in my cutting with no problems once i slow the cutting speed down, which is very easy to do. as far as support, i have found all i have ever needed right on roland's website.


----------



## HoleshotArtworks (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a Roland GX 24 and I love it! It's a great machine. Cut's very well I have had no issues with the machine so far and I have owned it now for over a year. The thing that sold me on the Roland is it's reputation and ability to contor cut which is awesome. I am not too sure of these other machines abilities but I have heard great things about the graphtec machines as well. I think you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

I went to LP-24 to GX-24...with the LP..I had to practice, practice and practice with the contour cutting option. I got frustrated and let it sit for a month. Got a GX-24 and began to contour cut from DAY 1.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Question to help me answer...which of the following applications do you intend to complete with your new cutter?

Heat Applied Film
Sign Vinyl
Contour Cutting Printed Images
Twill
Rhinestone Templating


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for asking Josh,
For now transfer vinyl and contour cut, but may want to add twill and rhinestone abilities later


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi JV,

I am not very experienced at vinyl cutting yet so take my comments with a grain of salt.

I bought my Puma III after seeing several of them in action at ISS Long Beach. This is in fact the cutter that Digital Art Solutions sells as their smart cutter. I had trouble getting the USB setup but Joto Paper (the people who sold me the cutter) were right on top of that showing me what went wrong. I believe that GCC America was available too, there is an 800 number of the cutter but since it was 8-5 MF it was of no use to me. This is a part time thing for me, the primary reasons for purchase were my wife and daughter wanted to get involved with custom clothing decoration. I am a CorelDRAW software developer so my biggest interest is CorelDRAW plugins for vinyl cutters. I probably won't actually cut anything for a couple more weeks, I have too many projects backep up behind me. I just finished a CorelDRAW X5 release of my primary product (the DXFTool) so I will spend some more time with the plotter this weekend. It seems to be a very nice piece of hardware, and appears to be doing what I would expect from CorelDRAW since I got the driver sorted out. I don't have much experience with GreatCUT. I am not much interested in it but that may change.

-James Leonard


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Nvr2Old said:


> Thanks for asking Josh,
> For now transfer vinyl and contour cut, but may want to add twill and rhinestone abilities later


I could make a case for any of these units. At face value GCC appears to be the better unit for rhinestones and twill due to downforce. 

However, I feel the GX-24 is easier to use as is the Graphtec from an interface standpoint with other programs as well as using for contour cutting.

Getting picky - GCC's pinch rollers are a bit tough to move and consistent communication via USB seems to be a problem in some cases.

I really think these 3 units are all good in respective ways and you will be fine with any of them.

If I were ranking them by application it would be as follows:
Heat Applied Film: GCC for speed but all will cut equally
Sign Vinyl: GCC for speed but all will cut equally
Contour Cutting: Roland and Graphtec seem easier to use
Rhinestones: Roland or GCC (Roland solution with software is less expensive but GCC has more downforce)
PS Twill: Any unit should work


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i agree with josh in this matter. he touched basicaly all the key points. also josh has some videos on youtube about the roland gx-24 very imformative and step by step .you will start cutting in 20 min after watching them with gx24


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have owned a GX24, sold it...then got a GCC Puma III...sold it...now have a GCC Jaguar IC

For contour cutting, the Gx24 is by far the easiest...at least it was for me. But contour cutting was not big with me and I wanted more down force...so got the Puma III..did a great job...has almost doubt the downforce and I liked it for tough jobs. The GCC Jaguar IV is much faster, quieter and has2.5 time the downforce of the GX24.. I have not used nor seen the Graphtec machines, but they do have a decent reputation I think

If someone wants something like the GX24 without the optic eye for about 1/3 the price....look at GCC expert 24 inch...seems to be a real buy

But for most folks...either will do just fine


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> I have owned a GX24, sold it...then got a GCC Puma III...sold it...now have a GCC Jaguar IC


Thanks Charles,
I think I read in another post you are using a laptop with usb connection, have you had any issues with intermittent freezing, or cuts stopping?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I use a laptop and a HP Media center desktop. The laptop does have dedicated memory for graphics...that could help..but never a USB problem with either system..Both are running XP pro


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Well the fact is that you can't go wrong with any of those 3 cutters, however i think that for price point the Roland is a little on the expensive side and i think that the extra dollars spent on the Roland could go to other investments while still purchasing any of the other two machines with confidence that you made a good choice.

I forgot to mention that the laser cutter you have is a p-cut and under heavy production most expeirence the same problems you are having.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone else running a GCC Puma or Jaguar cutter on usb?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

JV.. when DAS goes to shows, they are using laptops w/USB to power all the demo GCC cutters they use. I have never observed them with any problems.

Are you having problems with the connection or just wondering if it will work?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> JV.. when DAS goes to shows, they are using laptops w/USB to power all the demo GCC cutters they use. I have never observed them with any problems.
> 
> Are you having problems with the connection or just wondering if it will work?


Charles,
I received a PM from someone I respect as a very knowledgeable cutter/designer. He said he is running a Jaguar and it's a great machine, but is sometimes having intermittent usb communication issues that would cause a design to stop mid cut. I am going to ask him what cut program he is using, but it may be a driver issue with Windows 7.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

JV...I think all of us...I guess those that use GCC products anyway... will be interested in what your friend says. It could be a Win7 issue I suppose...you might ask what video card is in the laptop...shared memory or separate...hate to be brand specific but sure sounds like a Dell...can you guess that I am not a huge fan of Dell? ..looking forward to what he says


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

From what I hear Windows 7 is causing some difficulty with drivers, probably until updated drivers are released.

I have ran GCC cutters on Windows XP mostly without difficulty. I would either use GreatCut (which came packaged with mine) to send jobs imported from Corel, or just send directly from Corel.


----------



## Wynnieswhim (Aug 30, 2013)

Since you're asking, I will ask too!
Have a Silhouette Cameo, need to upgrade to do more baseball uniforms. Will be doing glitter and vinyl shirts mostly. No signs. I only know how to use the CAMEO software. What is the closest and easiest software to design with that I can use a MAC? Which cutter goes along with that for the least amount of expense up front?


----------



## PickItStickIt (Sep 20, 2013)

Graphtech would be my only choice. Almost bulletproof.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

The selection has changed a bit since this was originally posted. Now there is a Graphtec CE6000-60 and an upgraded Roland, the GS-24. The Graphtec will work most like your Silhouette, so it is the best option. It's software is also Mac compatible without needing any additional software. It's the only cutter mentioned in this thread that can say that.


----------



## DavidLRobison (Feb 3, 2015)

I bought my Gcc expert 24 new for $500 bucks came with software. It runs great, but I did add another roller to it so it would have three rollers and a guide. I've cut hundreds of names and numbers on it and only had one single issue. A head plug worked loose once and I had to remove the top and plug it back in. Was up and running again in 10 minutes. JSI in Atlanta sells them all day long for that $500 bucks. The next step up from it has a stronger pull motor and a digital interface but its $2500 I think. Id rather have one for $500 and run it till it dies and then buy another of the same one, but its been chugging along now for 12 months and working really well. I started using flex sign with it and it works even better.


----------

